# Adam's blog of everything!



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

So I thought I'd share with you all everything I've been painting. This will include my models as well as commissions. The photos will be on the painting table with the phone until a unit is complete. Then I'll take some better photos.
First off is a Killa Kan for for my Ork army. Sadly I don't really like 40K any more and I've got a 4000 point Chaos Marine army sititng in a box so I'm painting these up to sell. 
A few of you might have seen my Yellow Skaven Army, and I'm quite fond of yellow. So I'm doing this army in the Bad Moon colours.
















Adam


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Your extremely Good. That killa kan is... Menacing, my only advice is to whether the feet a bit, they seem dull in comparison (Well... Dull for an ork is clean.)

+rep


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for your comment. I will indeed have to go back to the feet. I missed them while doing the weathering. Duely noted!

Adam


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Very niceky done.


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

A quick picture of 10 Stormvermin which is for my own army. Want to try finish another 10 this weekend before working on a Plague Marine commission.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The killa kan looks amazing, as do the Skaven. The gore on the killa kan is particularly well done. Well deserving of some rep!


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

So I've finished 3 test models for a Death Guard commission I'll be working on from Monday. Not seen many of the Forge World bits but I am looking forward to these! Painted in a few different ways and schemes but the common one was dark and dirty and weathered as we expect these guys to be! I think I'll paint the eyes a dark orange maybe? Wopuld love your feedback too to help my painting improve.


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

5 more Stormvermin completed. I just need to finish another 13 for a tournament mid June. So loads of time. Might also have a Plague Furnace in the process of painting too 

Time to continue the Death Guard.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am also impressed with the gore on the kan. Very bloody.


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

So I've made a start on my Plague Furnace. Hoping to have this fully done in a few days!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Death Guard test scheme looks great. The green is well painted and the rusted metals look perfect. My only suggestion is to do something else to the bases as they look a bit dull, though for all I know you may have not done much on them on purpose being test schemes.


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Its is to match the clients bases. He wants too add static grass etcby himself all at once I believe.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fair enough 

Like I said, still a brilliant job on the painting.


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks alot. I'll have a completed shot of a 10 man squad tomorrow.


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

So I've finished the Plague Furnace. I tried for rotting dirty wooden sections. Not sure on the out come yet.


















For 5 more photos they are located here http://elfordminis.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/plague-furance-finished.html


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Mhmm. Yep I'd say Maybe golden deamon or some lesser painting competition worthy. That thing is beautiful....


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Blimey! Thanks for the comment. Its sadly for my army. May do a 'display' model one day


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WOW, this is some beautiful work Elford! The patina, aged/warped wood, and the rust all look super and comes together nicely!

+ Rep

Keep up the great work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Got some more pictures. Better lighting


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

I've finished a Death Guard Dreadnought.










More pictures on my blog - http://elfordminis.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/death-gurad-dreadnought.html


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Finished up the Death Guard models. Here they are - as ever more pictures on the blog www.elfordminis.blogspot.com


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm also doing a little competition. To find out more just look here - http://elfordminis.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/free-giveaway.html


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Today I've started work on making my self a Warlitter. I was also trudging through my Twitter feed I saw his from Games Workshop.

I though I'd have a little look and my Skaven were on show. If your a regular here you'd have seen them before but if not, here they are again - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=2500072-gws


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

I've completed a few of the new Necron models. For more pictures check out my blog.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I entered your competiton, and might I say they are some fine necrons, May have to send my brothers overlord to be sent... Keep up the good work as always.


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Just finished this model. I wanted to see how quick I could do it to a good gaming standard. Took 75 minutes!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

You painted THAT in 75 minutes? I struggle to paint a marine in that time!


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

So I've finished it up. More photos over on the blog so check them out here - http://elfordminis.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/ork-burna-bommer.html


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

How did you achieve the weathering effect on the bomber?


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Alot of time and patience with thinned paints ad washes! It's for sale on eBay if anyone wants to buy it. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wahammer-...07&category=44122&cmd=ViewItem#ht_8770wt_1026


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

elfordminis said:


> Just finished this model. I wanted to see how quick I could do it to a good gaming standard. Took 75 minutes!


Amazing work here! +Rep


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's the finished Dakka Jet. Really enjoed it. More pictures on my blog - http://elfordminis.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/bad-moons-dakka-jet.html


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks really good!


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Cheers. I think this weekend I'll be finishing the Coven Throne and Mortis Engine for the Vampire army


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's a few pictures of the Coven Throne and Mortis Engine I've been working on.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice Work!


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow. I want to compliment individual things, but there is nothing in this plog that wasn't jaw-dropping awesome. Kudos, my friend. I am jealous of your skills.


----------



## elfordminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for the comments! 

So it had been a while since I last done some models for myself but heres some new ones I had to get finished for this weekend's Roll Call tournament. 1600 point.


----------

